# How to get video clip (in my HD) unto myspace.com



## deannachka (Jul 6, 2005)

I have been playing with my IMovie and made a short little clip that I would like to put on myspace page. How would I go about doing that?
I did try a site called myveo.com that allow you to download your clip and then generate a code for it, but the code i got didn't really work.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## jthenerd (Oct 23, 2003)

do you have ftp:? you should simply upload it to your spot and then right click on it and that would be your address for this clip. do you have webspace? please be more specific

you dont need any code for this.
if your wanting to add it to your page simply paste
 click here for my movie


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I think he wants it embedded, not linked to 

somefilename.extension

Where it says .extension add the extension of the movie, example:
.avi .mpg .mpeg .wmv .rm etc.
And you can change the numbers for width and height too


----------



## deannachka (Jul 6, 2005)

I tried to imbed the movie using the code you provided and filled in the file and extention names. The movie didn't appear, the quicktime icon came on with a question mark over it instead.
Can you help me again? 
Thanks,
deanna


----------



## jthenerd (Oct 23, 2003)

namenotfound said:


> I think he wants it embedded, not linked to
> 
> somefilename.extension
> 
> ...


This should work .....
hmmmm.

try this
object classid="clsid:02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B" width="320" height="306" standby="Data is loading..." codebase="http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab">

wizard_of_ozComplete.mov


----------

